# DIANE FEINSTEIN WANTS TO KNOW WHO " ERIC CIARAMELLA " IS ?



## nononono (Nov 6, 2019)

*Oooooooh is she conflicted....

" Who's Christine Blasey-Ford ? "*


----------



## nononono (Nov 6, 2019)

*Bwwwwhhhaaaaaaaaa.................!*

*Hey Diane......where's that 20 year " Assistant " from China....?*


----------

